

Super Mario Bros Augmented Reality - sz
http://www.techi.com/2010/07/super-mario-bros-visualized-as-one-really-really-long-level/

======
bogeyball
This isn't augmented reality, this is a CG trick by a film student.

~~~
alttab
And I'm still trying to figure out why its on HN.

~~~
spydum
because it's awesome?

~~~
alttab
I'll take the downvote - but "because it's awesome" isn't why we are here. At
least, its not why _I'm_ here. There are plenty of places where links like
this are great - but I'm probably not alone when I say it doesn't belong here.

~~~
pixelbath
From <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>:

 _Please don't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate
for the site. If you think something is spam or offtopic, flag it by going to
its page and clicking on the "flag" link._

